# Home Milled wheat flour frying?



## LizzieAnn (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello, this is my first post!:wave:
I have a new home wheat mill and have been having extreme fun milling (mostly white wheat) whole grain flour for bread baking. Baking with the home milled flour has been a learning process but after many tries I am having great success and I am wondering if anyone has successfully used home milled whole flour for things like frying chicken and does it react different in a fry breading or any hints before I experiment? I didn't want to waste a good chicken with ignorance!


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! 

Glad to hear of your success grinding your own flour. I've been grinding my own for quite a few years now, and have not found any differences between it and store bought flour in how it performs. When you give it a try, report back and tell us how it went!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

DW grinds her own wheat flour all the time now but frying is one thing we haven't tried yet.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

So DW wasn't home when I posted a bit ago. Turns out she made fried zuchini fritters with her home ground wheat flour and she said they were excellent. I don't care for zuchini fritters so I didn't try any.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Works just the same as white flour for frying, with a tad more flavor. By the time you add salt, pepper and whatever spices it is hard to tell the difference. I have never been able to make a good rue with whole wheat though. It will cook up the same but the flavor never seems right.


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

Woody, have you tried hard white wheat? It doesn't have the bitter undertone that hard red wheat does.

Lizzie, I agree with siletz. It works the same as long as the grind fineness is about the same as you are used to. The moisture content of the flour tends to be slightly higher because it's fresher, so baking has a bit of a different response, but I haven't noticed the difference in moisture affecting anything else.


----------

